# Mind the GAP insurance...Know any good ones ?



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Getting a few quotes for GAP insurance, 

dealer quote BMW 

£10000 RTI cover 3 years with small discount £369 (seems high)

Click4gap 

£10000 RTI cover 4 years £147 (seems low) 

Any ideas and experiences, has anyone ever had to make a claim.

I have had a van and a motorbike stolen many years ago and I know the insurance companies pay out a pittance.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Show the BMW dealer the Click4gap quote and they should knock some off, that's how I've always done it.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Used click4gap myself, but never had to make a claim. Like any of these insurances, you need to shop around. However beware the dealers as they are not competitive and are on commission to sell these sort of products, hence the higher cost.

www.ala.co.uk are another one to try.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Also make sure that you have enough GAP money wise. Is 10k going to be enough in 3 years or 4 years depending on he depreciation rate of your car?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Show the BMW dealer the Click4gap quote and they should knock some off, that's how I've always done it.


Tried that got £30 off ! Got a great price for the deal on the car though, and they certainly werent pushy with the extras, not like VW !



Blueberry said:


> Used click4gap myself, but never had to make a claim. Like any of these insurances, you need to shop around. However beware the dealers as they are not competitive and are on commission to sell these sort of products, hence the higher cost.
> 
> www.ala.co.uk are another one to try.


Yeah those two were on the Which website, plus some others.



Blueberry said:


> Also make sure that you have enough GAP money wise. Is 10k going to be enough in 3 years or 4 years depending on he depreciation rate of your car?


The car is an 07 so £10 K should cover any shortfall against insurance company pay out and depreciation, for up to 3/4 years.

The other option is not to bother at all ! Why am I shelling out so much inurance anyway if they dont pay you a decent wack if your car is nicked or totalled !!! Insurance industry has gone to the dogs


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Used click4gap myself, but never had to make a claim. Like any of these insurances, you need to shop around. However beware the dealers as they are not competitive and are on commission to sell these sort of products, hence the higher cost.
> 
> www.ala.co.uk are another one to try.


Ala came out at £169 (UK registered company, not like some of the others)

Have asked them to beat click4gap quote

See what happens


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Went for 4 years RTI £10000 cover ALA @ £152.10 

Managed to find a 10 % discount code 'vri4434' which worked.

Paid by Paypal and there is a 30 day cooling off period too.

Happy with that


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I used ALA a couple of years ago

Return to invoice was something like £120 with around £25 cash back on Quidco so it was less than £100 for a £23k car


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Click4gap is who I use. Used on current and last car. Were helpful when I called them with queries before purchase.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Try gapinsuranceuk on 0121 622 1369


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

I just my next car yesterday and it came with 5 years with gap insurance


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

All sorted for me but if you have any suggestions for others fire away 

Please back up with your reasons not just a company

I went with ALA, price was good, UK company and I saw 

Gloria Honeyford on their website, which didnt turn me on but reassured me !

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS they gave me another £9.50 off, quote from website

'Find a comparable GAP premium online for less, and we will match the price and beat it by 20% of the difference'

Lets hope If I ever have to claim its not too good to be true


----------



## NewRay (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys, long time lurker, but new to posting... spurred on by the comment below...



alexj said:


> Gloria Honeyford on their website, which didn't turn me on but reassured me !


I can't decide if you're being serious or not... I hope not and that the rolling smiley faces are to stress not.

That video is from a BBC program that they've simply latched on to via YouTube and is no way an endorsement of ALA by Gloria or the BBC.

This lame inference of endorsement is specifically why I didn't purchase from ALA...

After weighing up Car2Cover.co.uk against GapInsurance.co.uk I eventually decided on GapInsurance.co.uk as their cancellation conditions (they give you a pro-rata rebate if you cancel at any time during the life of the policy or a free transfer to another vehicle) were more acceptable to me.

Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah was a joke,

unfortunately my kind of humour is often lost on here !



NewRay said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, but new to posting... spurred on by the comment below...
> 
> I can't decide if you're being serious or not... I hope not and that the rolling smiley faces are to stress not.
> 
> ...


----------

